# apple cider molasses



## tasunkawitko (Jan 29, 2012)

i took about 1.25 gallons of apple cider today and reduced it down to a pint. loaded it into a mason jar and gave it the hot water bath treatment for about 15 minutes. will keep it in storage for a while until the need calls for it. it is a nice rich dark reddish-brown and has a really deep, carmelised, "cooked apple" flavour that is very intense. good stuff!

the first thing i am thinking is adding it to any sausage or jerky that i might make, but i'm also thinking it might go great with other projects, including bbq pork, ribs, and possibly even for bacon, canadian or otherwise. we'll see what comes up!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 30, 2012)

Add some to your bacon cure instead of brown sugar, just use plain sugar with your apple molasses!  How about a Qview?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 30, 2012)

hey, pops - sounds like a good idea - i'm thinking about doing exactly that with some canadian bacon i might be making here really soon.

as for q-view - not much to show. basically, it was jsut boiling apple cider and then a jar of what looked like really thick coca-cola without the fizz. when i crack it open, i'll see about getting a shot of it in action!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 30, 2012)

Great idea thanks


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Tas. this is the second time I heard about this, I guess it's time for me to try it out.. Thanks  for the reminder.


----------

